# Miter Saw Station with 27 Drawers



## Howard San D1ego (Jan 10, 2016)

Three weeks to build. I still have drawers that are empty. Click on video for complete build.

https://youtu.be/K_csiE4eBOc

IMG_4700.jpg
IMG_4381.jpg
IMG_4685.jpg


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice. Love your stop. I like how you made your "marker" adjustable. Can't believe that was only a three week project. Retired???


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, 3 weeks? It would take me months to build that with the time I can dedicate to that stuff. Looks great!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

How are you handling your dust collection? I have my miter saw built into a box like that also. I split a 4" line to two 2". One goes to a sweep in the bottom back of the box and the other attaches with a hose to the ms. Works ok but I have to sweep out the box every so often to the built in "sweep". It does keep the dust enclosed for the most part.


----------



## Howard San D1ego (Jan 10, 2016)

michaelpugh said:


> Very nice. Love your stop. I like how you made your "marker" adjustable. Can't believe that was only a three week project. Retired???


I am married so I don't think I'll be retiring anytime soon, beside I am only 69. I hope to work till about 80.


----------



## Howard San D1ego (Jan 10, 2016)

I got a 4" line in the wall and it come into the bottom of the Miter Enclosure. Get about 90% of the sawdust. The other 10% stays in the enclosure but it doesn't come back into the work space.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Awesome Work*

Just checked out your video. Impressive work. Welcome to the site.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Welcome here to this friendly WW forum. Guessing you have made a few cabinets/drawers before, and are well organized. Enjoy how you choose to make your sawdust, and be safe.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

An impressive build. Thanks for sharing. 
You can't have too many drawers.


----------



## kramar74 (Sep 21, 2015)

That's great! Nice build.......it gives me some ideas for my shop!*


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

MAN, What a Build!! With all the drawers, I would forget where I put everything!! I will watch the video!!!


----------

